# Tripod with swivel arm



## NWPhil (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi,
looking for suggestions regadingr a medium size tripod, that allows center post to be rotated/multi-positioned.
I know that there are more than one brand, but all are great according to manufacturer :

I am using a full frame DSLR, and some of my lenses are heavy - but not telephoto.
Don't need a top-of-line, neither head
Thanks
Phil


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 6, 2012)

You purchase a tripod to gain stability, but one of those arms loses it all. People buy them, because it seems like a neat idea, but do not use long exposures, its going to vibrate more than hand held, and at a higher frequency, so IS will have difficulty compensating for the vibration.


----------



## NWPhil (Dec 6, 2012)

I am looking for being able to use my camera in shots close to vertical or very much off-center main shaft. Current tripods I have, allow for reversing center post and have independent lges position and locking, but there are situation I would need the center arm to be like a boom...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 6, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You purchase a tripod to gain stability, but one of those arms loses it all. People buy them, because it seems like a neat idea, but do not use long exposures, its going to vibrate more than hand held, and at a higher frequency, so IS will have difficulty compensating for the vibration.



+1 I have seen sevaral of those offset and swivel arms that work, but they are all very heavy duty studio equipment. We are talking 100 pound plus tripods with floor dollies so they can be moved around.... you need solid and massive to avoid the vibrations and that kind of throws portable out the window.

Quick tip to make your tripod more stable.... mount an eyelet under the collumn and use a small rope to put some load onto it.... large camera bags and backpacks work great, but don't make the bag dangle and sway, that makes things worse.


----------

